# Janeth Arcain not playing in the WNBA next year??



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Go this off the ESPN boards:



> "I am not thinking about the WNBA right now. The priority is the the Brazilian National Team. This is a sure thing. I am going to stay in Brazil practicing with the NT. The WNBA is there every year and the Olympics are played every 4 years. To me, the Brazilian National Teams comes first."


I wonder how this will affect other int'l players like Lauren Jackson, Elena Baranova, Mwadi Mabika... etc etc

Stuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

omg! she is my favorite player! I wish her the best of luck!::tear::


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here in Brazil the NT is always our number 1 priority. Janeth Arcain and pretty much every Brazilian knows that importance. We aren't too nationalists, but when it's about sports the story is different. For example, Oscar Schmidth refused to play in the NBA because at that time he wouldn't be able to play for Brazil at International competition. For the other hand, Janeth played for every single Comets game and she has a huge indentification with the team, so if she can play WNBA and still be able to have enough time to practice with Brazil Team, she will be wearing the Comets jersey next season.


----------



## TitleIX (May 15, 2003)

I'm a Comets STH and huge Arcain fan, but I would be surprised to see her playing in the W next year. Plus, who could blame her because of the way Van misuses her talent in Houston? :devil:


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*I agree Title IX...*

Good point, Title IX. Janeth Arcain has all this experience and skills (she is just the bomb) and Van Chancellor uses her for everything but what she is good at. She is a scorer with an arsenal of moves who needs plays run for her and just let her rome loose and pick and choose her spots. Instead, Van puts her at point guard or something else she isn't that strong at. It's great to more versatile, but Houston needs to utilize her strong points. There had been more than one occasion where the Comets needed points, and Arcain had responded, especially with game winners. So draw up the woman some plays, Van!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I wasn't going to say anything, but that always was my opinion. Even when the Comets won their titles, Arcain's talent was misused, I had the impression that if she was playing for another team she would be the #1 scorer.


----------

